# Buying used ladders



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Just a little hint for all you new guys looking for a deal...
I've bought all my ladders second hand.I recently bought a 40 / 32 / 28 & 24 ft fiberglass extensions ... all from ebay... the 40 was $300 the 32 was $125 and the 28 and 24 were both $100 each. I also bought 2 uluminum 32 ft extensions for $50 and $60 bucks... sometimes I threw them a few xtra bucks to bring it closer but haven't had to drive too far yet. There are many extension ladders for sale right now in different area's just go to ebay... type in extention ladder and then type in fiberglass extention ladder when they pop up just re list them according to distance, you can do it at the top right, if you already have an account w/ them ( they will know where you live) or if you don't.. you can just modify your search on the left side of the page to as many miles as you want from the area code you specify. Good luck and good hunting....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

You need to quit giving away all my secrets. :laughing: 
J/K, I've found some great deals on ebay. I bought a brand new werner 10' fiberglass type 1A twin-step for $180 shipping included.


----------



## Michigan Exhaust (Dec 29, 2005)

Man and I thought finding them on the side of the road and turn arounds was cheap.


----------

